# Anyone been to India for IVF??



## sh13 (Aug 29, 2010)

Has anyone gone from UK to India for IVF treatment?? can you please tell me about how long did it take?? and what happened once you got back.
thank you


----------



## desigal (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Sh,

Did you find a clinic in India? If yes, can you please give me the details.

Thanks


----------



## sh13 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi desigal,

I am consulting Dr Makkar, at Makkar Medical Center- Lucknow.
Really like her, 
where are you based??


----------



## desigal (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Sh,

Great to hear that..you won't believe my parents live in lucknow and I went to Uni there....what a co-incidence. I am in the UK currently, starting my next cycle in [email protected] GCRM...all the best with your journey.Let me know if you need any info about lucknow..

Dxx


----------



## sh13 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Desigal,
Thats great!! All the best to you.
i am myself lived in Lucknow most of my life and my mom lives here, so that was kind of the best option for me + when i had initially met dr renu makker- i found her to be a nice doctor too, so...now i just hope that things work out, have started getting injections from yesterday. what is GCRM?? where do you live in england??


----------



## rains (Aug 11, 2010)

hi all,

I am living in canterbury and recently had a failed cycle in ARGC. Even i am  planning to go to india for IVF but especially to mumbai for dr malpani. Has anyone of you have heard about him? Just want to know how much time it will take in india and will DH have to stay with us?


----------



## sh13 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi rains

I came to india mid october ( my family is here) and DH wld be joining me here end december.- but doc has started giving me injections, so that when DH comes my treatment/medication whatever need to be done without him is done.
Rest depends on what the doc tells.


----------



## desigal (Aug 12, 2009)

Sh- Great to hear about  your progress..where exactly does Dr.Makker  practise? Haven't really heard of her..I am in Edinburgh currently. GCRM  is at Glasgow and this would be my 1st cycle in the UK..so fingers  crossed!! Your Dh is needed just 2-3 days before the EC..as they just  might want to run some general tests on him and on the day of EC he  would be required to give his sample...so that's his work done ..At  some clinics they also keep a back up sample, just in case !

Rains- Hi, I have had 3 cycles in Mumbai with Dr.Parikh at Jaslok and she is fab..Don't really know much about Dr. M but can suggest that you keep Dr.P in your top3.

All the best ladies

D
xx


----------



## sh13 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi desigal

well, if you know Saharaganj, near that you have National degree college- her clinic is near that.
ask you mom she might know the place..its on the road which connects the kd singh stadium to the nishatganj bridge, near moti mahal.
where do your parents live in lucknow??
all the best to you .


----------



## desigal (Aug 12, 2009)

oh ok..yeah m sure they will know where it is..they stay in vikasnagar and what about ur folks??


----------



## sh13 (Aug 29, 2010)

oh me live near butler palace- so her clinic is close to my home


----------



## desigal (Aug 12, 2009)

oh cool..i went to avadhs....


----------



## sh13 (Aug 29, 2010)

Dr geeta khanna?? how did you find her??


----------



## desigal (Aug 12, 2009)

which is close to where U stay..  cudn't finish the previous post


----------



## desigal (Aug 12, 2009)

Dr. geeta khanna..was that question for me??


----------



## needjustone (May 2, 2010)

rainsR M doesnt not treat immunes - so if you have immune probs he is not the best person to go to. 
DR P,Jaslok does treat immunes and you need to be there for 3 weeks and she is very good at responding to emails


----------

